# tecla AltGr no funciona en gentoo + OpenBox

## cr0n0s

Hola que tal, aqui dando lata, alguien me podria apoyar si llego a tener el problema en gentoo con openbox, no logro actiar la tecla AltGr para sacar caracteres especiales como la arroba @ (copiada y pegada) tengo la siguiente configuración:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "latam"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc103"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        option "XkbVariant" ",qwerty"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

todas las teclas las tengo bien acomodadas pulso y sale lo que tiene que salir | ° ! " # $ % & / () = ? ¡  pero AltGr no

Gracias por su tiempo, saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con algo mas sencillo:

```
Section "InputClass"

  Identifier "keyboard-all"

  Option "XkbLayout" "latam"

  MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection 
```

----------

## cr0n0s

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba con algo mas sencillo:
> 
> ```
> Section "InputClass"
> 
> ...

 

eres mi idolo    :Very Happy:   funciona a la perfección, muchas gracias.

----------

